# Сделать инструмент тише?



## xmdx (21 Фев 2011)

Здравствуйте.

Совсем недавно стал обладателем Баяна. И столкнулся с проблемой, что играть дома невозможно - уж очень он громкий.
Что посоветуете для решения этой проблемы? Кроме открыть Баян и напихать внутрь паролона у меня идей никаких.

Спасибо!


----------



## acco (21 Фев 2011)

"анекдоты из жизни"


----------



## Cepreu (21 Фев 2011)

xmdx , ничего пихать не над. Да это вряд ли у Вас получится. Там же внутри не пустота, а внутренности инструмента - механика, которая должна работать (открывать и закрывать отверстия,через которые проходит воздух), работу которой Вы нарушите. Резонаторы с планками, которые Вы полностью заглушите, если туда что-либо напихаете. Это действительно смешная идея.

Если инструмент звонкий, то это даже хорошо. Тяните мех потихоньку. Звук на баяне зависит от скорости ведения меха-силы воздушной струи, проходящей через отверстия в планке и колеблющей в ней язычек - тонкую полоску металла, которая при колебательных движениях издает звук. Поэтому растягивайте и сжимайте мех не прилагая больших усилий - как бы полегоньку, не нагнетая мощный поток воздуха.

Но есть такие баяны, на которых невозможно играть тихо. Потому, что при слабом ведении меха баян вообще не звучит, а звук появляется только тогда, когда мех тянете со средней силой или вообще с приложением больших усилий. Это плохо. На таком баяне невозможно будет играть тихо. В нем плохой ответ клавиш, а точнее язычков, которые начинают колебаться только под воздействием мощной струи воздуха. А слабой струи воздуха не достаточно, чтобы они зазвучали. Это частое явление у некоторых ширпотребовских баянов. Не качественная продукция. Играя на таком баяне придется тягать мех туда-сюда, прилагая для этого усилия (левая рука будет быстро уставать). Их и инструментами то трудно назвать. Только, что звуки извлекают. А пользоваться ими по назначению как? Если в одном и том же музыкальном произведении нужно играть не только громко но и тихо. Поэтому если у Вас именно такой баян, то профессионально на нем заниматься не сможете. А так для себя что-нибудь можно будет сообразить.


----------



## Сергей С (21 Фев 2011)

Советую поиграть дома на тромбоне. После этого баян можно сразу и не услышать.


----------



## shilka (21 Май 2011)

:biggrin:


----------

